# Radio valvular



## christiann (Ene 16, 2010)

Buenas gente, estoy viendo la posibilidad de comprar una vieja radio valvular, la Admiral 5C3, no está funcionando, pero por suerte ya encontré el esquema. Lo que quiero saber es si es posible quitarle la parte del sintonizador (si así se llama), y utilizar la etapa de potencia para amplificar una guitarra.

Otra cosa, veo difícil que consiga esas válvulas en caso de que estén quemadas, tienen reemplazos?

Esquema: http://www.nostalgiaair.org/Resources/download.asp?FN=\M0000075.pdf

Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 16, 2010)

Desde el pote de volumen tenes la etapa de audio a disposicion, no se si la impedancia es la misma..


----------



## christiann (Ene 16, 2010)

Está bien, igualmente ese plano creo que es orientativo, porque corresponde a la etapa puesta a un tocadiscos, la que voy a comprar es sólo radio y funciona a 220v, supongo que habrá alguna modificación.

Así que voy a esperar alguna opinión más y veo si la compro, saludos.

PD: tu nombre se me hace conocido, de casualidad venís de otro foro?


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 17, 2010)

Antes de comprar asegurate que se pueda arreglar. No se si se consiguen esas valvulas.. Ojo que si es de un tocadiscos/combinado la etapa de potencia de audio puede no estar en la radio..

Ando por varios foros de distintos temas. Fijate que sea "el brujo de bariloche" brujos somos muchos


----------



## electrodan (Ene 17, 2010)

Creo que esa radio no te va a servir para mucho mas que entretenerte. Principalmente, porque las válvulas se degradan con el tiempo, y tarde o temprano se van a quemar/agotar. Y no creo que sea fácil encontrar esas válvulas nuevas.
Yo que tu reevaluaría si de verdad necesito un ampli a válvulas, y en el caso de que la respuesta fuera si, buscaría algunas válvulas que todavía se vendan y me construiría yo mismo el amplificador, ya que de esa forma las válvulas se podrían reemplazar sin demasiados problemas (suponiendo que todavía estén a la venta claro).


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 17, 2010)

Comparto la opinion de electrodan, utiliza el dinero en algo mas seguro como construir un amplificador nuevo.


----------



## christiann (Ene 17, 2010)

Si , la verdad que tienen razón, las posibilidades de que las válvulas estén en buen estado son ínfimas.
Estuve chusmeando un poco, y por lo que vi se complica al conseguir los trafos y las válvulas, por el precio o bien por no tener una bobinadora cerca.

El tema es que hace poco pude desarmar un televisor y el flyback manejaba voltajes de 6.3v y de 250v,los demás no los recuerdo, alguno tiene idea si estos trafos son útiles a la hora de hacer un ampli valvular, por ejempo, un P1?

Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 17, 2010)

No nada que ver un flyback es un trafo para alta frecuencia y alto voltaje, contrariamente a lo que necesitas. De todas maneras al ser un trafo tradicional lo puedes bobinar vos mismo o pedir que te lo hagan..


----------



## Polioxyde (Ene 17, 2010)

Es increible los prejuicios que hay en contra de las valvulas. En cinco minutos te he encontrado todas las que necesita esa radio. Que sea algo viejo no significa que no lo vayas a encontrar:


35W4: http://www.tubedepot.com/nos-35w4.html

50C5: http://www.tubedepot.com/nos-50c5.html

12BE6: http://www.tubedepot.com/nos-12be6.html

12BA6: http://www.tubedepot.com/nos-12ba6.html

12AV6: http://www.tubedepot.com/nos-12av6.html


Solo hay que buscar un poco, y como puedes ver no es algo tan caro. Yo sin duda compraria la radio si no es muy cara, aunque sea para trastear.


PD: Si nunca has trabajado con valvulas, ten mucho cuidado, manejan tensiones que te pueden matar.


----------



## christiann (Ene 17, 2010)

Guau , las encontraste!! la verdad que no son nada caras y tienen muchas facilidades de pago, cuando tenga un rato voy a revisar bien todo y hacer un presupuesto aproximado.

Quiero comprar esto para entrar en el tema de las válvulas, ya que las pocos amplis que hice son transistorizados, después creo que voy a tener que ver el tema de la impedancia de entrada nada más.

Gracias por la búsqueda , saludos


----------



## crimson (Ene 17, 2010)

christiann, un consejo... ¿vas a armar tanto despiole por 1,9 Watts que te puede dar una 50C5? Encima es una radio ambas corrientes, lo que significa que un polo va al chassis, y si tocás una guitarra va a tus manos. Yo creo que gastarías menos dinero armándote de cero un equipo valvular, aunque sea con ECL82 sacada de un viejo Winco. (Hay equipos Jake Amp y Joegeson muy buenos con esas lamparitas). A veces lo que parece barato sale caro. Saludos C


----------



## Polioxyde (Ene 17, 2010)

Hombre, la finalidad principal no seran los 2 watts sino el introducirse en el mundo de las valvulas. El reparar / modificar una radio no es nada caro si los trafos estan bien, mientras que armarse un ampli de cero sale bastante caro. Aqui un trafo de salida (solo el de salida) decente para un AC30 (con EL84) sale por unos 180€ mas portes, que son caros debido al peso.

Por eso digo: Si los trafos estan bien y la radio es barata, esta muy bien para trastear.
Si no, mal vamos...

Un saludo.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 17, 2010)

Ademas de las valvulas tendras que  cambiar todos los capacitores... sigue sumando..


----------



## christiann (Ene 17, 2010)

En caps serán unos 10 o 15 mangos, en válvulas serán 150 mangos máximo,la radio me sale 100 mangos, obviamente siempre hablando del mejor de los casos en el que no haya que cambiar nada más, en total serían 260 mangos.

La verdad que ahora no entra en mi presupuesto, y gastando algo más del doble me armaría un ampli valvular nuevo, así que supongo que esperaré un poco más.

Aparte, estoy hablando de un presupuesto muy estimativo, porque la que me vende la radio no sabe en qué condiciones está, sólo sabe que no anda, yo la vi por foto y no le falta nada por eso vi la posibilidad de repararla.

Así que mientras tanto sigo con lo que estaba, recién terminé el Ruby Amp, nunca lo había probado, es tremendo. Espero poder llegar a armar algo valvular algún día.

Saludos


----------



## crimson (Ene 17, 2010)

Hola polioxyde, por lo que veo del circuito es un ambas corrientes, por lo que _no tiene transformador _de alimentación, lo que lo hace peligroso. Ya de entrada necesitaría un transformador aislador, lo que lo hace oneroso. Luego el transformador de salida puede usar el de la radio, con una ECL82 andaría bien, no habría problemas. Por otro lado está el tema que son válvulas de diferente tensión de filamento, pero igual corriente, porque van todos los filamentos en serie. Si a eso tenés que comprar alguna lámpara las cuentas no cierran. Si la radio no fuera ambas corrientes y tuviera transformador de alimentación sería distinto el tema. Por otro lado veo que christiann es de Quilmes, por lo que le quedan 2 opciones: 1) ir a un service de TV i comprar por poco dinero algún cadáver de radio *con transformador* o 2) 180 euros son al cambio más de 900 pesos argentinos, pero un buen juego de transformadores (tipo los de César Bazzi, de Rosario) no pueden superar los $350, con envío incluído. Es eso de "Calidad Europea - Precio Sudamericano". Yo digo para que no se quede "pegado", que le va a terminar saliendo más caro... Saludos C


----------



## Dario (Dic 26, 2014)

Hola amigos, les cuento que tengo un viejo combinado general electric que funciona a medias... el problema que tiene, es que hace un ruido muy fuerte, como si saliese tension continua por el parlante, pero el audio de la radio y del tocadiscos sale, pero ese ruido lo tapa todo. yo supongo que el problema esta en la etapa de amplificacion, que esta compuesta por 2 valvulas 50C5. me gustaria saber si pueden darme una idea de por donde empezar, ya que no soy muy bueno en esto de las valvulas jeje...  aqui les dejo un par de fotos para ver si alguien lo reconoce...  saludosss


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 26, 2014)

Dario dijo:


> Hola amigos, les cuento que tengo un viejo combinado general electric que funciona a medias... el problema que tiene, es que hace un ruido muy fuerte, como si saliese tension continua por el parlante, pero el audio de la radio y del tocadiscos sale, pero ese ruido lo tapa todo. yo supongo que el problema esta en la etapa de amplificacion, que esta compuesta por 2 valvulas 50C5. me gustaria saber si pueden darme una idea de por donde empezar, ya que no soy muy bueno en esto de las valvulas jeje...  aqui les dejo un par de fotos para ver si alguien lo reconoce...  saludosss



Mira, no lo reconozco pero es similar a la mayoría de los receptores a válvulas,* primero **debes tener cuidado y mucho*, porque es un receptor de los tipo universal (ambas corrientes), eso quiere decir que según como sea enchufado a los 220 vca, el chasis puede estar al potencial de 220 vca, haz la prueba con un busca polo, y de ser así, invierte el enchufe de la radio en el toma corriente, con esto te aseguras que el chasis este con el potencial del neutro de la linea, esto no te asegura 0v,pero si existiera alguna corriente de retorno esta es mucho menor, igualmente, toda reparación que hagas con válvulas, siempre con el aparato* "desenchufado".*-
Si se escucha la radio, y también el tocadiscos, pero lo tapa el ruido, lo más probable es que sea alto zumbido de alterna, prueba y cambia el capacitor de filtro de la fuente, ese grande que esta casi al lado de la rectificadora de media onda 35W4.-
Haz la prueba y avísanos.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Dario (Dic 26, 2014)

muchas gracias amigo, la unica experiencia que tengo con equipos a valvulas, es la de los choques electricos <modo cordobés on> reverendos patadazones que me han pegau tas porquerias <modo cordobés off> jaja... voy a probar cambiando ese filtro, muchas gracias, saludosss


----------



## Dario (Ene 1, 2015)

Hola amigos, feliz año nuevo!!!.  no consigo el capacitor de 48+48 uf que filtra la tension del amplificador y parami es obvio que podria reeemplazarse por un par de capacitores de 47ufx400v. ahora pregunto a los que tienen experiencia con esto; ¿se puede? saludosss


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 1, 2015)

Hola, Feliz 2015.
Yo cambiaría por dos de 50uF, siempre mejor un pelín por encima que por debajo, ademas los nuevos siempre que los mido me dan algo menos de su supiesto valor.
No recuerdo quién, pero leí en el foro que vaciaba el condensador antiguo para usarlo de carcasa de los nuevos y así dejarlo como de origen. Podrías hacerlo en caso de que te den bien las pruebas con los nuevos.
Saludos.


----------



## Dario (Ene 1, 2015)

Jeje... ok muchas gracias amigo,  coloque dos capacitores de 68uf x 450v y quedo de maravillas  . ahora funciona perfecto, cero ruidos... lo unico que el tocadiscos tiene la llave rota, asi que voy a ver entre mis chucherias, creo que tengo una  , la voy a cambiar y a ver que tal suena el tocadiscos jeje... por suerte mi viejo, que tiene una coleccion de vinilos jejeje...


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 4, 2015)

Dario dijo:


> Jeje... ok muchas gracias amigo,  coloque dos capacitores de 68uf x 450v y quedo de maravillas  . ahora funciona perfecto, cero ruidos... lo unico que el tocadiscos tiene la llave rota, asi que voy a ver entre mis chucherias, creo que tengo una  , la voy a cambiar y a ver que tal suena el tocadiscos jeje... por suerte mi viejo, que tiene una coleccion de vinilos jejeje...



Darío, me alegro y mucho  que la recomendación que te di en el mensaje #17 https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/radio-valvular-29889/#post984993, con respecto al cambio del, o los capacitores de filtro de la fuente de la radio valvular haya sido acertada  .-

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------

